# My house decorations



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

These are pics of our house the morning after our Halloween party in '06.

http://s5.photobucket.com/albums/y184/Baricuda/Halloween 2006/Party Decorations 2006/

I totally forgot to take pics during the party. Hubby caught a couple after people left tho' so I will dig those up. I am still adding so make sure to check back.

:jol: :xbones: :devil:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice Pics,
I'd like to get a few of those changing pics also pretty cool.
Skull table > always great.
That little castle setting is pretty neat too.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

There, they should all be up now. I will go through them and add some info this week.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the spider web and spider idea.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Thanks!

This year I'm going to continue the pirate theme for our yard and hope to have more ways to make the house look pirate-y. Heheheh!

So I'll be looking for lots of ideas for that.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey nice job. Are those skeleton bottles on the table with the orange table cloth? Are they drinks or decorations?


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

great pics Ishwitch!!! 
love the socks....lol


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> Hey nice job. Are those skeleton bottles on the table with the orange table cloth? Are they drinks or decorations?


Just decorative bottles I got from Big Lots. I believe they are candle holders, will have to go look.


----------

